# anyone ever try this?



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

a guy told me a good way to keep your machine clean is to spray wd-40 all over everything below the plastics. all the metal i guess you could say. anyone ever do this and does it work?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I guess you could, but seems like a waste. Besides I dunno how much I'd want to spray something flamable all over something that's going to get pretty hot, like the motor and exhaust. I know you should never ever put it on your plastics though.


----------



## taskcds (Jun 22, 2009)

i have done this before every ride on recommendation of a friend that also does it and it really helps with the clean up. It makes the mud just fall off and keeps it from sticking. it is great if you like cleaning yours up after every ride.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

instead of wasting money on wd40 just buy cheap wal mart brand cooking spray it's like a buck a can and it does the same thing and it does really help with clean up


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

Pam or other cooking spray works much much better than wd-40


----------



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm gonna get the butter flavored spray. My brute will smell like popcorn going down the trail!:rockn:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually it smells like pancakes..LOL!!Seriously.A buddy of mine did it b4.
I use WD-40 on the frame and shocks.It keeps everything from rusting and makes it look good too.


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Ask some of the guys that live on the Gulf down here that duck hunt how they keep there Shotguns from rusting after hunting salt marsh, Rem-Oil, 3N1, WD-40, etc. It's the same concept after a ride I always clean my bike up good and give the undercarriage a good coat of WD-40 it keeps it looking new and also helps when washing the mud off next time around. It does stink when you first start it up and it is burning off of the motor and exhaust though.


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

wd40 doesnt hurt the plastics at all by the way...


----------



## hawkinscalvin (May 8, 2010)

It won't hurt the plastics but anything silicon based will have a serious effect if you ever try to paint it such as wd-40 and nu finish for cars, if you put nu finish on a car most places will strip the paint entirely to repaint your car and if you put it on plastic its even harder to get off to try to paint it


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I've used baby oil before and it worked pretty good.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i sparayed my shocks down yesterday with wd-40 and got the ****er all muddied up today. took me an hour of pressure washing but i think the wd-40 worked pretty good where i sparayed it. im gonna use more of it next time and see if it helps


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

spray the bike down with tire foam spray after cleaning it and it helps out a lot...


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

throttlejock27 i like the canadian pick you got going on there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hoover said:


> wd40 doesnt hurt the plastics at all by the way...


yes it will. over time it will fade and make them brittle. dont argue with me on this one, you wont win.


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

skid said:


> throttlejock27 i like the canadian pick you got going on there.


 ha thanks! most people dont even know what the heck its from im sure. trailerparkboys! lol


----------



## Hollister_85 (Jun 1, 2010)

Iv always heard a good wax would help when u go to clean


----------



## stoneman (Oct 2, 2009)

I've used PB or WD on my cv boots when it was going to be a weedy night. Seems to help stop the twine like weeds from twisting and cutting into them. WD on the shocks. I used to use Pam but it just made me hungry all the time. Smelt like Micky Ds fries. Use gator spit on the plastics. Trailer queen trick but it helps.


----------



## x1LSUTigerfan (Jan 18, 2010)

haha trailerparkboys, Bubbles!!! lol my uncles a canadian and has the whole series thats some funny stuff!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

robisra said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna get the butter flavored spray. My brute will smell like popcorn going down the trail!:rockn:


 LMAO I gotah try it!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

WD-40 on the metal and SC-1 on the plastic.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yah this works. Dirt bike racers do it so the mud and dirt fall off as they ride to help keep the bike lighter. They concentrate on the bottoms of the fenders. I have yet to see fading from it but they dint leave there bikes out in the sun if not in use at home.


----------

